# Game 8: Dallas Mavericks vs. Atlanta Hawks



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

@









*The Particulars*
Date: Thursday Nov 17, 2005
Time: 7:30 PM CT
TV: FSNSW/NBALP

*Projected Lineups*












































































> DALLAS (Ticker) -- After a difficult start to their three-game road trip, the Atlanta Hawks will attempt to reduce the number of winless teams in the NBA to one when they visit the Dallas Mavericks on Thursday.
> 
> With Tuesday's 103-79 setback at San Antonio, the Hawks matched their worst start since moving to Atlanta in 1968. The 2000-01 squad also started 0-7.
> 
> ...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I will be watching this one tonight. I haven't had a chance to catch a Mavs game yet as a lot of them have been on at the same time as the Celtics.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Atlanta's offense has to be the worst in the league, so Dallas should role in this one.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Everywhere I'm reading, people are saying they wouldn't be surprised to see the Hawks get their first win tonight. Frankly, it wouldn't surprise me, either. I think the Mavs are hiding a lot of weaknesses, and any NBA team has a chance to expose them.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Plz...


Nothin else left to say to that.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> Everywhere I'm reading, people are saying they wouldn't be surprised to see the Hawks get their first win tonight. Frankly, it wouldn't surprise me, either. I think the Mavs are hiding a lot of weaknesses, and any NBA team has a chance to expose them.


Well it's not that the Hawks have the talent to take out the Mavs. The Mavs are certainly the far better team. It's just that sometimes teams tend to overlook the Hawks thinking about their next game thinking they will make easy work of them. The Mavs, I believe have the Pistons after the Hawks so some of the players might have a tendency to not concentrate on tonight's game.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Marquis Daniels is starting tonight for the Mavs.

Christie is out with a sore ankle.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Howard opens with an elbow jumper, and the Hawks turn it over on the offensive end. 

Nice defense by Howard on the 2nd possesion, partially blocking a Marvin Willams jumper. 

Dampier continues to look lost on the floor.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Dampier has turned the ball over three times already.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Both teams look absolutely terrible on offense so far tonight. The Mavs shot selection leaves a lot to be desired. The Hawks are getting good shots but not making them.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Howard's doing an excellent job on both ends of the floor tonight. He has 7 of the Mavs 9 points and has played some solid defense. Diop is now in.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

First Quarter Stats

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#ed171f colSpan=13>*ATLANTA HAWKS*

</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Marvin Williams, F</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Joe Johnson, GF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Al Harrington, SF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Childress, GF</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Zaza Pachulia, FC</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Salim Stoudamire, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Royal Ivey, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Donta Smith, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Delk, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tyronn Lue, PG</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Smith, GF</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Esteban Batista, FC</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>John Edwards, C</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*7-18*</TD><TD>*0-1*</TD><TD>*2-2*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*16*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*38.9%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*100.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 5 (2)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13></TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#0c479d colSpan=13>*DALLAS MAVERICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Marquis Daniels, GF</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Terry, PG</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Dirk Nowitzki, PF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Howard, GF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Erick Dampier, C</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Rawle Marshall, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Devin Harris, G</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jerry Stackhouse, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Darrell Armstrong, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Doug Christie, SG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Keith Van Horn, SF</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Powell, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>DeSagana Diop, FC</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Pavel Podkolzin, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>DJ Mbenga, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*5-20*</TD><TD>*1-4*</TD><TD>*0-0*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*11*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*25.0%*</TD><TD>*25.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 7 (8)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

What a great block by Howard to lead to the fast break basket by Terry.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Great penetration there by Stoudamire and the dish to Johnson for 3. 

Dirk answers back with a jumper.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Both teams are starting to heat up from the field. Dirk has made his last two shots. Pachulia knocking down his jumper. Halfway through the 2nd, with the Hawks on top by 1.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Halftime 

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#ed171f colSpan=13>*ATLANTA HAWKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Marvin Williams, F</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Joe Johnson, GF</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>6-11</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Al Harrington, SF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Childress, GF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Zaza Pachulia, FC</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>John Edwards, C</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Royal Ivey, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Donta Smith, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Delk, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tyronn Lue, PG</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Esteban Batista, FC</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Salim Stoudamire, G</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Smith, GF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*14-38*</TD><TD>*1-5*</TD><TD>*4-4*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*33*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*36.8%*</TD><TD>*20.0%*</TD><TD>*100.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 8 (6)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#0c479d colSpan=13>*DALLAS MAVERICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Terry, PG</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Dirk Nowitzki, PF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Howard, GF</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Marquis Daniels, GF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Erick Dampier, C</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Rawle Marshall, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Devin Harris, G</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>DeSagana Diop, FC</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerry Stackhouse, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Darrell Armstrong, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Doug Christie, SG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Keith Van Horn, SF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Powell, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Pavel Podkolzin, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>DJ Mbenga, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*18-44*</TD><TD>*1-6*</TD><TD>*3-3*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*40*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*40.9%*</TD><TD>*16.7%*</TD><TD>*100.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 10 (8)</STRONG></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

My First Half Thoughts: 

Goods: 
- Josh Howard is doing an excellent job finding his shot on the offensive side of the ball. 
- Mavs are playing some tough defense, in particular Howard and Diop. 
- Mavs are winning the battle on the boards

Bads: 
- Turnovers
- Lack of ball movement on the offensive end, Mavs are forcing some bad shots. 
- Dampier looks awful, again. He's turned the ball over 4 times in 9 minutes.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

After 3

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ed171f">*ATLANTA HAWKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zaza Pachulia, FC</td><td>30</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">3</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joe Johnson, GF</td><td>30</td><td>6-14</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Childress, GF</td><td>16</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Harrington, SF</td><td>32</td><td>6-13</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-3</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marvin Williams, F</td><td>16</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Delk, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">John Edwards, C</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Salim Stoudamire, G</td><td>8</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Royal Ivey, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Donta Smith, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tyronn Lue, PG</td><td>12</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Smith, GF</td><td>18</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Esteban Batista, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*21-58*</td><td>*1-6*</td><td>*14-18*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*31*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*57*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*36.2%*</td><td>*16.7%*</td><td>*77.8%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 11 (12)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#0c479d">*DALLAS MAVERICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Erick Dampier, C</td><td>20</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dirk Nowitzki, PF</td><td>28</td><td>7-17</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">2</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marquis Daniels, GF</td><td>30</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Terry, PG</td><td>21</td><td>3-10</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Howard, GF</td><td>33</td><td>10-12</td><td>2-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>24</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rawle Marshall, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeSagana Diop, FC</td><td>14</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">4</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerry Stackhouse, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrell Armstrong, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Doug Christie, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Harris, G</td><td>18</td><td>0-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Van Horn, IR</td><td>18</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Powell, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Van Horn, SF</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pavel Podkolzin, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DJ Mbenga, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*28-65*</td><td>*3-9*</td><td>*6-7*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*35*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*65*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*43.1%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*85.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 14 (11)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

This game is damn ugly


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Amazingly our offense needs help with all the scorers we have on it. We should be able to score 100 plus on the Hawks. Dallas did play defense better though. A W is a W.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Problem with the offense is there isn't enough ball movement, and from what I saw the shot selection was pretty bad. The Mavs either need to run some more and get back to fast break basketball or learn how to play some half court offense.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I expected a more convincing win.
It was a terrible game I read!


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Dampier is just TERRIBLE.... uke:


----------

